# Ritorna Sarabanda con Enrico Papi a giugno



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2017)

Ebbene sì, dopo il successo in "Tale e Quale Show" dove ha imitato in maniera non proprio perfetta vari personaggi famosi come Fabio Rovazzi, Emma e Justin Bieber e la recente pubblicazione del suo primo brano musicale "Mooseca", *Enrico Papi* tornerà alla conduzione di *Sarabanda*, il famoso quiz musicale, trasmesso su Italia 1 dal 1997 al 2004 (un breve ritorno c'è stato poi nell'estate del 2009 su Canale 5 con Teo Mammuccari e Belen Rodriguez alla conduzione) e che ha lanciato personaggi storici come "l'Uomo Gatto", la "Professora" ed "Allegria". 

Sarabanda tornerà a *giugno* su *Italia 1*.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2017)

L'avevo detto io nel topic di "Mooseca". Enrico Papi - Mooseca

E, salvo miracoli, sarà un flop come succede a quasi tutte le minestre riscaldate.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto io nel topic di "Mooseca". Enrico Papi - Mooseca
> 
> E, salvo miracoli, sarà un flop come succede a quasi tutte le minestre riscaldate.



Non ne sono sicuro, ormai è diventato bandiera dell'ignoranza sul web


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2017)

*Il programma andrà in onda con tre puntate speciali, in prima serata, in occasione del ventesimo anniversario della trasmissione.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il programma andrà in onda con tre puntate speciali, in prima serata, in occasione del ventesimo anniversario della trasmissione.*



Ci sarà quindi l'uomo gatto?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci sarà quindi l'uomo gatto?


Penso proprio di sì. Tra l'altro ultimamente l'Uomo Gatto è comparso in varie puntate speciali del quiz "Caduta Libera" di Gerry Scotti ed in una puntata ha pure vinto.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Maggio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci sarà quindi l'uomo gatto?



Sicuramente sentiva bene la musica con quella maschera


----------



## Raryof (4 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto io nel topic di "Mooseca". Enrico Papi - Mooseca
> 
> E, salvo miracoli, sarà un flop come succede a quasi tutte le minestre riscaldate.



L'edizione che durò 7 anni (mica pochi) è diventata via via sempre più trash, ma era un trash divertente, io lo ammetto a quell'ora non mi perdevo una puntata e speravo sempre che qualcuno riuscisse ad indovinare l'ultima canzone.
Anni fa in estate le riguardavo spesso su mediaset extra, alcuni campioni dell'epoca sono rimasti impressi, ma probabilmente questo programma così come diversi altri fa parte di un altro tipo di televisione, forse quella televisione che ancora non era stata contaminata del tutto, era un programma dove c'erano gnocche in ogni dove eppure io a 10-11 anni lo guardavo senza problemi, non era per nulla volgare.
Come dici bene tu le minestre riscaldate non vanno da nessuna parte, non in questa televisione filo-anziana che è diventata ancora più anziana.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2017)

mah anche a me piaceva ma dall'uomo gatto in poi e' diventata una farsa clamorosa e nemmeno celata, se ripartono da li' sara' un mega flop


----------



## Igniorante (5 Maggio 2017)

A me piaceva un sacco, anche se ha ragione chi dice che pian piano la trasmissione è diventata sempre più trash, con costumi e personaggi creati ad arte. 
Resta comunque un caposaldo della mia infanzia/adolescenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mah anche a me piaceva ma dall'uomo gatto in poi e' diventata una farsa clamorosa e nemmeno celata, se ripartono da li' sara' un mega flop


Io iniziai ad odiarlo, già da ragazzino delle scuole medie, proprio dalla comparsa dell'uomo gatto. 
Il ricordo positivo che ho di Sarabanda è legato a campioni come Coccinella, Panzerotto, Tiramisù, il Professore, Valentina...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2017)

Io lo guardavo solo per le bombe di una ballerina che si chiamava Caludia







L'uomo gatto mi ricorda pierluigi pardo..


----------



## mandraghe (5 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io lo guardavo solo per le bombe di una ballerina che si chiamava Caludia




Claudia De Falchi  ma anche  e poi


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io iniziai ad odiarlo, già da ragazzino delle scuole medie, proprio dalla comparsa dell'uomo gatto.
> Il ricordo positivo che ho di Sarabanda è legato a campioni come Coccinella, Panzerotto, Tiramisù, il Professore, Valentina...



Vero. È degenerato quando è iniziata ad arrivare gente travestita praticamente ad ogni puntata.


----------



## juventino (5 Maggio 2017)

In realtà Sarabanda, come hanno già fatto notare altri, non è stata sempre la trasmissione trash che viene presentata. Ricordo che chi partecipava era veramente preparatissimo e che era un gioco tutt'altro che semplice.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Claudia De Falchi  ma anche  e poi



Oppure 

Poi c'erano anche altre 2-3 non male...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io iniziai ad odiarlo, già da ragazzino delle scuole medie, proprio dalla comparsa dell'uomo gatto.
> Il ricordo positivo che ho di Sarabanda è legato a campioni come Coccinella, Panzerotto, Tiramisù, il Professore, Valentina...



sì sì esatto nella farsa di cui parlavo era compreso proprio l'arrivo dell'uomo gatto, anche se pure con quello prima di lui, Max (bravissimo), era stata messa in scena quella storia della maschera che preannunciava il declino definitivo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Maggio 2017)

Era da una vita che lo aspettavo, peccato che ora Papi sia degenerato totalmente. Lo vedrò comunque con piacere!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Maggio 2017)

All'inizio non era male, era il periodo in cui saltuariamente guardavo la TV, soprattutto in quella fascia dell'ora di cena,
lo stesso Papi portò un po di freschezza al panorama avvizzito dei presentatori TV.
Poi man mano che perse ascolti si lanciò sempre più nel trash e nel grottesco, fino a risultare melenso.
Credo che con quell'accanirsi Papi si bruciò un po la carriera, che forse avrebbe potuto essere un pò più brillante.

Ora, essendo anni che non seguo la tv non saprei se potebbe essere ancora attuale, mi è capitato di vedere saltuariamente qualche spezzone delle trasmissioni di Bonolis, e direi che sia di un altra categoria,
ma trasmissioni stile l'isola dei lardosi probabilmente raggiunge sprofondi di degrado da far invidia a quell'ultima Sarabanda.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2017)

C'è l'uomo gatto da Gerry Scotti su Canale 5 .


----------

